# William Gleason Sensei



## Brian King (Oct 20, 2003)

I observed a William Gleason seminar and posted some comments on it here

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11182

under the Russian Martial Arts section

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2003)

People definitely seem to like to make connections between Aikido and Systema!


----------



## stanley neptune (Feb 3, 2004)

You know I have been to Sensei Jackie Gleason's dojo. His "pow right to the moon waza" was very stong. And he really was rough on his uke Ed Norton. 

Just kidding!!

Actually I have been to Bill Gleason's dojo just outside of Boston. Cool place but I could never understand the lack of resistance that they use in training. It does not seem realistic.

His credentials are impressive and he is an impressive individual to talk to. He has an aura of of quiet and humble strength about him. 

Stanley Neptune


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 3, 2004)

> but I could never understand the lack of resistance that they use in training. It does not seem realistic


 Was this part of the training classic technique or application of the technique?  In our school we do classic technique with the goal being perfection of that tech.  Uke provides just enough resistance to enable nage to execute the technique.  There is very little struggle in classic.  Application of technique is just what the name implies.  Uke will attack with an amount of force and resistance commenserate with nages abilities and experience.  Once the rank of I-Kyu is reached the energy level is almost that of street level.  Up to that point it really depends on the nage as to how much resistance is applied.


----------



## stanley neptune (Feb 3, 2004)

I believe it would have been training classic technique.

And prior to executing the technique Nage would scream, "One of these days Alice....Pow Right to the Moon!!!!"

Sorry! Can't help but refer to Jackie Gleason/The Honeymooners references.

Stanley Neptune


----------

